# Greg's Southside Raceway next race.



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wednesday night 6-24-15 at 7:00.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

See you there!:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cant make it got to work


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

see u there after work. john Schroder will be there 2.


----------

